

Tiny Terminal: Maker Builds a Working Raspberry Pi Laptop - replicatorblog
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/12/raspberry-pi-laptop/?pid=1642&viewall=true

======
hxseven
BTW, this was already submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4956663>

